# Losing some mucus plug early - does it mean anything?



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not due until Feb. 9 or 11 (depending on who you ask), so almost a month away. On Monday I went in to the midwife for my GBS test and she checked me and said I was 1cm dilated and 50% effaced.

Today I passed a piece of my mucus plug - a teaspoon or so of mucus, with a little bit of blood. It was nowhere near the whole plug, I know. But doesn't it seem awfully early to be losing pieces? How much time would you expect to pass between starting to lose the mucus plug and going into labor? I'm freaking out a little here.

Edited to add: Hey, I'm a Senior Member and I didn't even notice! Awesome!


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

I've heard that losing the mucous plug is a more reliable sign of imminent labor in first-time moms than in multi-paras. Even in first-timers, it doesn't mean labor is anywhere near, and is generally interpreted to mean that labor is likely to start within the next three weeks. It can re-grow, and you can lose it more than once. I am not any kind of professional, but if it were me I wouldn't worry about this particular sign unless you have a lot of bloody show or contractions along with it.

My second dd was about 3 weeks early - which is about how far from your due date you appear to be right now - and did fine, so that experience makes your mucous plug sound less alarming to me as well. That said, she did have some pretty bad jaundice and using the bili blanket was an anxiety-inducing PITA, so I'd encourage you to take things as easy as you can for a bit just to make sure you get as close to your due date as possible, if not past it.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I lost my mucous plug with my first pg at 33/34 weeks (I can't remember now!), she was born at 38 weeks. For me, the plug means nothing. I lose them early, but I also dilate early as well, no preterm labor. I just go into labor with a slight head start.

Just the mucous plug with no other signs isn't a need to worry.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

With my first I lost my mucus plug at 34 weeks, stayed pregnant another 6 weeks if that makes you feel better. I've been told but haven't read so I could very well be wrong, that mucus plugs can regenerate themselves? Hope baby stays put until s/he is ready!


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

I had some bloody show/mucous at 32 weeks this pregnancy (#4). 3 weeks later, I'm still very much pregnant with no signs of that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Nope.. I wouldn't look into it much.. I've lost my plug with most of mine and didn't go into labor until WEEKS later.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I lost mine with dd2 very early on, around 24 weeks. It apparently regenerated because I lost it again right before I had her at 42 weeks!


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i have lost parts of my mucus plug after dtd at 8 and 12 weeks. it didn't mean anything in my case.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I think everyone is so different on this...it's just so hard to tell b/c of that. With mine each time I lost it I started labor and delivered that day. I was 40 weeks or even past when that happened tho.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

The mucous plug can come and go, and it can re-make itself and come some more. I lost mine at 41 weeks and he was born 27 hours later.


----------

